# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Кому то же надо начинать))

## VerteX

Фсем превед!

----------


## Wolf

превед  :Big Grin:  
да уж ниодин форум без этого не обойдется  :Big Grin: 

надо тогда  уж щетчик сообщений в этом разделе отключить

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

*Wolf*
Хорошая идея а главное в асоциациях счётчик вырубить.

----------


## Wolf

да уж там тему разогнали))

----------


## шагающий в тени....

хорошая идея открыть этот отдел! РЕСПЕКТ! :Smile:

----------


## Вильма

Надо было сначала здесь написать что-нибудь)) В общем, всем)) Прошу любить и жаловать :wink:

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Превеед! йа живу себе во вред...

----------


## bugfly

Превед! В городе обед! (Люблю темы без начала и смысла, разгоняем пишем дальше)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

А медвед он су или нед?

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Бл*, меня бесит это "превед" !!! Ппц, простите.

----------


## ER

больная тема? давай о другом, предлагай тему

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

а мона я расскажу=))
спать ой как охота.... после завтра экзамен который я завалю... эх, выпить бы чего нибудь такого от чего можно былобы на сутки или даже больше отрубиться..=))

а вы закрыли сессию? если нет то скока долгов и по каким предметам?

----------


## tventin2

я да, и даже завтра получу диплом. долгов за мной никогда не водилось - ни в колледже, ни в институте. чего и вам советую. обычно это дорого стоит.

----------


## Агата

ну ты молодца=)) а на че диплом защищен? =) какая специальность?

ну, да это весьма недешево... тока дело в том , что я депрессивная тупица, которая не может вовремя себя вытащить из депры и заставить учиться=)) так что вот и приходится каждую сессию бегать в деканат за допусками на экзамен, где неизменно наш зам декана долбит меня зачеткой по голове и говорит: "почему не учишься, балда?!" и не дожидаясь моего ответа, посылает :"пшла отсюда! и чтоб сдала!" вот такой вот у нас деканатик=)

----------


## ER

ха, весело.
а у меня дела отлично! вообще самое моё лучшее лето! щас моя сестра у нас гостит, самый замечательный человечек!!!)) у нас с ней разница 11 лет, поэтому, когда я училась во втором классе, ирина стала  жить отдельно, щас вот погостить решила, а то раньше месяцами не виделись из-за её работы, дальше забыла какого это, когда у тебя есть сестра) 
болтаем с ней, да много что ещё чего... а на выходных ездеем в парк гагарина...

----------


## ~alonely~

ни фифа сипее...эт вы тутачки почти год зависаете. а мона к вам?

----------


## MATARIEL

мона.. тока мне еще года не исполнилось как я тут... почти...)

----------


## ~alonely~

тема в смысле годовалой давности почти...) где первый "превед"))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## tventin2

> ну ты молодца=)) а на че диплом защищен? =) какая специальность?


 диплом на пять. я художник.

Er, я тоже в гагарина бываю :Smile:

----------


## ER

Tventin2, так страшно на аттакционах кататься, пипец, всё так угрожающе скрипит) Помню катались с сестрой на аттракционе, не помню, как называется, типа маятник такой. Мы сели, а нас пристегнули какими-то тряпочными(?) ремнями)

----------


## MATARIEL

*NamelessChild*, ты у нас будешь единственным ребенком...)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

у нас как то был атракцион "колорадо", он один раз встал во время работы и люди провели полтора часа в подвешенном состоянии головой вниз. потом их по очереди сняли. я не испугался этого, через несколько дней решил прокатиться, страшно не то как он вертится, а то что крепление которое тебя держит довольно слабое.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## MATARIEL

а лучше вапще дома сидеть...)))

----------


## ER

ага, жаль и это не гарантирует полной безопасности...

----------

